# AR5 research question, Help



## Madeirafelt (Apr 3, 2014)

I’m looking at buying a 2014 F5 or the AR5. Both are now within a couple $100 of each other. I’m riding about 100 a week mostly on group rides. My Z85 has been great but is starting to get tired.


So I understand the F5 but what was the AR5 designed for, tri, road or both? My strong suit is climbing if that matters. I guess I want to know what the purpose is. Is it the same but better aero? Please only reply if you have serious input.


Thank you


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

it's a road bike. The R in it's name is for Road. It's made to go fast on the road. 

for people that are in breakaways or sprinters or whatnot.


----------



## stephenrheard (May 2, 2007)

Both bikes are built for road racing. I had to made the same decision recently. Here was my thought process:

The F series prioritizes performance and light weight.

The AR series prioritizes performance and aerodynamics.

Pick the series that matches your style/priorities. For me, it was aerodynamics, so I picked the AR series.


----------

